# Good wheel brush - a never ending quest!!



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

What's the best wheel brush out there? I've been through quite a few and still can't find one I like. Either too hard, handle too short, rubber cap keeps coming off the end and you run the risk of scratching etc.....
I know wheel woolies get a thumbs up but are they any good on heavily soiled wheels??
Your suggestions would be most welcome, cheers


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

You won't go wrong with one of these :thumb:

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=399


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wicksy999 said:


> What's the best wheel brush out there? I've been through quite a few and still can't find one I like. Either too hard, handle too short, rubber cap keeps coming off the end and you run the risk of scratching etc.....
> I know wheel woolies get a thumbs up but are they any good on heavily soiled wheels??
> Your suggestions would be most welcome, cheers


Wheel Woolies are superb mate but are only as good as the wheel cleaner you are using or how well the wheels are sealed in the 1st place.

You'll find that if you initially clean the wheels thoroughly and then seal the wheels with something like a ceramic sealant then cleaning them in future will be a breeze, just a soapy solution and wheel woolies or a similar style of brush.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Wheel woolies are, unfortunately, expensive but awesome.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Wheel Woolies for the barrels, Valet Pro brushes for the faces and intricate areas. 

I haven't found/used anything better. Expensive but get the job done quickly.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Wheel woolies are good but the thickest does not go between the brake caliper and wheel barrel on my car, the next one down is smaller but would take a while on 245/18". I have the EZ Detail brush, had it a year and its excellent. 
Some will say they get splatter but I have found you are using too much product if that is the case.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

EZ brush (individual or a set), wheel woolies. You can also use (I do) kent noodle mitt if you have enough space.

Wheels woolies: http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/featured-products/wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit.html


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ez brush


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I love my Vikan short handled and long handled brushes.

Chris


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Am a new convert to Wheel Woollies, but they really are good. 

Used Surfex HD @ 10% + Wheel Woollies on some not-been-cleaned-for-a-year-or-more grubby wheels on a friends car recently and the speed and ease of cleaning was just staggering. 

I thought initially that the smallest woolie was a novelty that wouldn't get used, but it gets all the way to the inner rim of the wheel and provides useful and positive agitation. 

I tend to use small paint brushes for the outer faces and wheel nut areas


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

auto finese hog hair brushes are good but wheel woolies are brilliant , also a brush type for the barrel as sometime the woolies don't have enough punch to get them clean


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Wheel Woolies. Have used them on heavily soiled wheels and they are great. Best paired with a decent wheel cleaner if wheels are very dirty (if neglected don't forget that dealing with tar and iron fallout will likely be necessary).

On my wheels I could probably get away with using just the large angled Woolie as can get to most areas. Then a small brush for getting into wheel but and hub area.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Gheezer said:


> Wheel woolies are great but the handles are way too thin. I am trying to think up a way to thicken them up for a mans hand. Handlebar grips could work?


I do agree with that, perhaps some sort grip handle made of cork glued on would work. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

i could do with a good wheel brush, but bugger paying the prices in the links provided.

surely there are cheaper alternatives?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

alan1971 said:


> i could do with a good wheel brush, but bugger paying the prices in the links provided.
> 
> surely there are cheaper alternatives?


No.

Had loads of cheaper brushes and they have metal parts which scratch your wheels. Over time the cheaper bristles fall out and the now-exposed metal shafts scratch your wheels even more.

Only viable cheap alternative is to get on your knees and use a wash mitt or an MF cloth, but that is just plain hard work really.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Unfortunately wheel woolies are a premium item, the link I posted is probably the cheapest you will get a set new with delivery (I have ordered other cleaning items from them and delivery was pretty quick). Otherwise if you want a set is look in the sales section or elsewhere to see if anyone is selling theirs. EZ and Vulkan seen to me other top brans people buy. Seen all these being sold here used before but they don't pop up often.

I had and still have megs brush









And this one from Asda the JML one, while being pretty much identical (design and bristles) but not as good quality as Megs, handle came off and had to re-glue it.









Problem is they both splatter the dirt all over you. 

I was lucky enough to buy wheel woolies in a group buy just need to get a set of EZ or Vikan brushes (group buy anyone?) to complement wheel woolies, sometimes you just need that extra help. 

However out of choice between Megs and JML, Megs is a better one.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

W.Woolies seem expensive but are way cheaper than the refurb or replacement of a prized alloy you've just scratched the living daylights out of. The EZ or Daytona brush will be my next purchase though to compliment my wheel woolies.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Daytona looks exactly like Megs brush, possibly made by the same company?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

WW or EZ.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

just get a bog brush.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

suspal said:


> just get a bog brush.


Does it need to be a new one?


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

I cautiously use a vikan soft alloy brush but really don't like using anything. Being black painted and Lauren they show every single mark


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I made my own (well the wife did) - used a kent Microfibre brush, but it lost all its microfibre, so got her to stitch a Costco yellow microfibre round it and now has lasted about 4 months - no metal and fits between the spokes on my wheels brilliantly. then just use a old noodle mitt for the faces


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Wheel woolies are brilliant! My Fiancee got me the smaller angled wheel woolie for my birthday. Just small enough to get past the caliper, but not too small. Its cheap too as its only one, not a set of three.


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

It looks as though any supplier who offered a good value group buy for Wheel Woollies would be on a winner


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Wheel Woolies. Yes they are initially quite expensive but they are extremely hard wearing and easy to look after. 
It's like anything these days, buy cheap, pay twice or pay extra nad get quality


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gheezer said:


> Wheel woolies are great but the handles are way too thin. I am trying to think up a way to thicken them up for a mans hand. Handlebar grips could work?


Layers of black insulation tape?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Take a look at the Carbon Collective wheel wands. Comes in a set of 3 and look much like Wheel Woolies EXCEPT the heads are narrower therefore they can easily get between brake calipers and rim. I can use the largest CC brush for all areas on my wheels. With the wheel Woolies I could only use the smallest brush to clean the smaller gap in my alloys. Lovely and soft too. I highly recommend them.
http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product_cat=wheel-wands


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Looks like a different version of wheel woolies.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

i just bought the EZ detail brush. Not sure of the proper name but it looks like a toilet brush. If you have open face wheels this is definitely the brush to have


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Being older in years than a lot DWers I can't pay £17.00 for a brush in times gone by I have bought cars and motorbikes for less, it's a DNA thing. 

It does my head in e.g. I now pay more for a gallon of fuel that I was earning per 44 hour week when I was an apprentice.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Take a look at the Carbon Collective wheel wands. Comes in a set of 3 and look much like Wheel Woolies EXCEPT the heads are narrower therefore they can easily get between brake calipers and rim. I can use the largest CC brush for all areas on my wheels. With the wheel Woolies I could only use the smallest brush to clean the smaller gap in my alloys. Lovely and soft too. I highly recommend them.
> http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product_cat=wheel-wands


I did look at the CC woolies before I got mine, the only thing that put me off was they are merino the care instructions and the products you can use them with is slightly more restrictive.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't fault my EZ detail brush, but use a small MF wash mitt for the face.


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cheers guys for all the replies! I think it looks like I'll be going down the Wheel Woolies route as these seem to get the most votes!!! I'll buy one first and give it a go.


----------

